# Does 1.5" thick drywall really exist?



## mikheil (Nov 3, 2010)

I was looking for studs on the wall above my fireplace but my stud finder couldn't find them. I decided to drill a hole and noticed that the drywall was about 1.5 inches thick! No wonder my stud finder couldn't find them.

Does 1.5" thick dry wall really exist? I looked through the hole I drilled and it does not look like 2-3 wall sheets together, but instead it looks like a sold piece! Why on earth is that drywall sheet so thick?


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

Are you sure it is not cement board under plaster?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I have never seen 1-1/2 inch drywall.

But plaster (or drywall) more than the usual 1/2 inch is needed for additional fire resistance in some locations.


----------



## ianc435 (Jun 12, 2010)

mikheil said:


> I was looking for studs on the wall above my fireplace but my stud finder couldn't find them. I decided to drill a hole and noticed that the drywall was about 1.5 inches thick! No wonder my stud finder couldn't find them.
> 
> Does 1.5" thick dry wall really exist? I looked through the hole I drilled and it does not look like 2-3 wall sheets together, but instead it looks like a sold piece! Why on earth is that drywall sheet so thick?


Double 5/8 for fire rating or 3/8 wall board with mud and skim plaster. Check the cross section for paper. Look closely. How old is the house?


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

if the house is old enough, you might have gypsum board over plaster and lathe (or two remodels worth of gypsum over plaster and lathe..)


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

my guess is plaster if its that thick and its a normal house.


----------



## mikheil (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks to all for replying.

The house was built in the late 70's. I looked at the hole cross-section but did not notice any layers of paper other than the two edges. I should look again to make sure.

Through the hole, i can measure a good three inches between the inner wall of the sheetrock and the next surface which, by scratching it with a thin piece of metal, if feels rough which indicates it must be the brick chimney structure.

Anyways, I gotta get the more expensive stud finder that can sense through the thick sheetrock.

Would you say, there must definitely be wooden studs between the sheet rock and the brick chimney structure?


----------



## ianc435 (Jun 12, 2010)

mikheil said:


> thanks to all for replying.
> 
> The house was built in the late 70's. I looked at the hole cross-section but did not notice any layers of paper other than the two edges. I should look again to make sure.
> 
> ...


Dontt bother i have one with deep scan and it very difficult to use. Tape measure and pencil and hope the framers weren't retarded. If there is base board heat on tha wall look for nail, they are on vertical studs. 
I have thick walls in my house 5/8- 11/16. If i look closely its 3/8 and then mud and then a venner lokking final coat. They are good thick walls. There will no holes punched in these walls.

You could also try to find the nails with the metal detector setting or get a really strong neomidiean magnet to find nails.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

I dont think they make anything thicker than 3/4 drywall. I have seen it but never hung it-- god what a nightmare hanging a ceiling with that crap would be :|


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

Look for electrical outlets. There is stud on one side or the other and start your measurements from there.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a hard enough time packing 1/2" up a flight of stairs.


----------



## ianc435 (Jun 12, 2010)

Axecutioner-B said:


> I dont think they make anything thicker than 3/4 drywall. I have seen it but never hung it-- god what a nightmare hanging a ceiling with that crap would be :|


Try double 5/8 for fire code in mass for attached garage. That would suck too. Time to rent or buy jack. I bought a troy built jack off amazon for 70 dollars and paid 85 to ship it. Hung thirty sheets over 3 weeks and i still have the jack.


I have a new appreciation for rockers. Those guys hump.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

i believe they do make drywall that thick but i believe it comes in 2x4 sheets . ive seen it but never really dealt with it so dont know all about it . if you want to kill your back try some lead backed drywall used in x-ray rooms. :yes:


----------



## mikheil (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, i ended up buying the more expensive zircom stud sensor but was just as useless as the other one.

I ended up using a magnet to find the stud nails and it was extremely easy to do so. Those stud finders are a real ripoff when you can to the exact same thing with just a magnet.

I'm returning the zircom stud finders for a full refund.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

If you have one: Try an electric razor. NO joke. Turn it on, place the backside against the wall but not too hard. You will hear the "buzz", then start moving it either way continuing to listen to the buzz. When you pass over a stud the buzz will become a higher pitch, over a hollow area it should be a deeper pitch. This has gotten me out of a few messes with finding studs. I now keep an old one in my work trailer just for this. David


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The lead backed drywall will put a hurt on your wallet as well a your back......$80.00 per sheet, the last I bought.


----------



## ianc435 (Jun 12, 2010)

bjbatlanta said:


> The lead backed drywall will put a hurt on your wallet as well a your back......$80.00 per sheet, the last I bought.


Just curious, can superman see through lead backed dry wall or does it have to be a certain thickness.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ianc435 said:


> Just curious, can superman see through lead backed dry wall or does it have to be a certain thickness.


Supes cannot see through lead of any thickness.

DM


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

It does exist and is called shaft wall or shaft liner as someone else stated it comes 24" wide and I have seen it as long as 10' or 12'. I have never hung any of it just seen it used on different jobs one thing I can tell you is that it is really...really heavy.


----------



## ianc435 (Jun 12, 2010)

STL B. said:


> It does exist and is called shaft wall or shaft liner as someone else stated it comes 24" wide and I have seen it as long as 10' or 12'. I have never hung any of it just seen it used on different jobs one thing I can tell you is that it is really...really heavy.


Are there any special ways to hang that stuff. Stronger screws, more screws, glue and screw?


----------

